# One of my dogs was chosen!



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

To be in a pit bull calender for charity! WOO HOO!
I'm not sure which dog yet,since I submitted one for each. I'll update when I know for sure!:woof:


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thats awesome!!! congrats


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

That is great news.... Congradulations.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Great news! you will have to post where we can buy it once it out


----------

